
Nature Sounds generator - instakill
http://naturesoundsfor.me/
======
doty
Awesome, until I read down to the end:

 _Maybe the most spectacular results are those achieved by Dr. Masaru Emoto
who proved that sound changes the molecular structure of water. Depending on
what kind of sound it “hears”, the water structure consciously shows if the
sound evokes positive or negative patterns i.e. emotions._

Zuh?

------
pstack
Here's a track I generated that should provide interesting results if you use
it to fall asleep to at night:

<http://naturesoundsfor.me/TooCreepy>

~~~
madmoose
I made "Sitting with Darth Vader in a rowboat that's on fire".

------
nitefly
I am a mentor for 4th graders with the Science Club for Girls
(<http://www.scienceclubforgirls.org/>). At the beginning of each session we
listen to tracks on this site to get everyone calmed down and focused for the
weekly activity. They thought it was silly at first, but now they request it!

------
premchai21
Those of you of a more "hackable machine" bent may find Boodler
(<http://boodler.org/>) interesting to play with as a soundscape generator. I
can't comment on how it compares to this Flash app, since I don't have Flash
on this machine; I'd be interested to hear such a comparison from someone
who's tried both.

------
pixelbath
This is one of those things that struck me as genius before I even hit the
link, and thought, "Holy crap, why haven't I made something like this?"

Than I read the text underneath the Flash portion. Maybe that's why.

------
radu_floricica
Could use some way of voting/sorting generated tracks. But otherwise awesome.

------
markeroon
This is amazing. Thanks.

------
th0ma5
I wish this had cicadas!

------
tedsbardella
This is incredible.

------
l0c0b0x
Simply awesome!

